# Prendre Free ou Sosh sans payer sur internet



## Mlle--SaanDriinee (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir  si vous connaissez une solution car je veux changer d'opérateur et passé soit chez Free soit chez Sosh, mais ma mère refuse de payer sur internet a cause des "hackeur" et j'ai vu que dans aucun magasin y' a possibilité d'aller chez un des deux... Avez-vous une solution ? Merci d'avance =)


----------



## bokeh (8 Janvier 2013)

J'pense pas. Ses services ne sont dispo que via internet.
Les banques proposent des e-cartes bleues (espèce de carte bancaire virtuelle à usage unique) qui évitent le piratage. Ce service est payant j'imagine.


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Janvier 2013)

Salut !

Si tu ne souhaites pas changer de téléphone, alors chez Sosh (au moins) tu n'auras pas de problème (chez Free je ne connais pas).

En effet, pas de paiement par carte bleue pour ce qui est du forfait, tu dois renvoyer par courrier ton RIB accompagné d'une autorisation de prélèvement.

Si tu souhaites prendre un téléphone, alors je ne sais pas, il faut attendre l'avis de quelqu'un d'autre.


En attendant, je te conseille ceci :
- Tu vas, avec ta mère, sur l'un des 2 sites (mobile.free.fr ou sosh.fr - celui que tu comptes choisir), et tu fais comme si tu commandais. Tu verras bien s'ils te demandent un paiement par carte à un moment donné !


----------



## bokeh (8 Janvier 2013)

Tiens c'est vrai que j'ai pas du tout pensé à ça :rateau:. Si c'est juste une question de forfait, il est débité sur le compte...


----------



## oflorent (8 Janvier 2013)

Mlle--SaanDriinee a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir  si vous connaissez une solution car je veux changer d'opérateur et passé soit chez Free soit chez Sosh, mais ma mère refuse de payer sur internet a cause des "hackeur" et j'ai vu que dans aucun magasin y' a possibilité d'aller chez un des deux... Avez-vous une solution ? Merci d'avance =)



Je pense que SOSH (orange) est un site ultra sécurisé, donc, pas de possibilité de fraude sur un paiement carte. Juste vérifier le petit HTTPS avant de payer !


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Janvier 2013)

Précision judicieuse !

Au moment de payer par carte (en effet Sosh = Orange = site sérieux, même si ça ne fait pas tout non plus), bien vérifier dans la barre d'adresse que le site est en "HTTPS", selon les navigateurs, un petit cadenas apparaît également.

Donne nous des nouvelles


----------



## Mlle--SaanDriinee (13 Janvier 2013)

Salut a tous ! J'ai regarder avec ma mère et on a vu qu'il demande un RIB donc je vais pouvoir passé chez Sosh ^^ merci pour vos réponse ! =)


----------



## bricbroc (14 Janvier 2013)

Le rib est ok pour les prélèvements mais pour payer la puce ça marche aussi ?


----------



## Mlle--SaanDriinee (14 Janvier 2013)

Pour la puce c'est par carte ou chèques.


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Janvier 2013)

Bienvenue chez Sosh !


----------



## ncocacola (15 Janvier 2013)

Petite précision, il en va de même avec Free: le site demande un RIB et le prix de la puce (10) est prélevé sur la première facture.


----------



## bricbroc (17 Mai 2013)

Non, pour les abonnes free, la puce et les frais d'expedition sont à payer par cb.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2013)

ou par chèque

art 3.2 des CG abonnement


----------



## bricbroc (20 Mai 2013)

Oui, en boutique tu peux sûrement en parler...
Mais sur le formulaire web c'est entre le numéro et valide


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2013)

c'est en particulier suite à la non prise en charge de certaines CB 

Le règlement par chèque et mandat-cash est toujours possible si vous n&#8217;avez pas d&#8217;autre carte bancaire disponible.
Pour faire un règlement par chèque ou mandat-cash, les informations suivantes doivent absolument être spécifiées dans le courrier de l&#8217;abonné ou au dos du chèque/mandat :
    &#8226;    nom/prénom, identifiant Mobile et n° de ligne mobile Free 
    &#8226;    le montant du chèque ou mandat-cash doit correspondre exactement au montant de la ou des factures impayées
    &#8226;    le paiement doit être émis à l&#8217;ordre de Free Mobile
    &#8226;    le paiement doit être adressé à :
FREE&#8232;
Service Mobile &#8211; Recouvrement
&#8232;75371 PARIS cedex 08


----------



## bricbroc (20 Mai 2013)

Merci de ces précisions, et bien sûr, je tombe pile poil dans ce cas de figure.

J'ai une CB de compétition et manque de bol elle ne supporte pas le 3D Secure.
Ma banque est prévenue, a fait je ne sais pas quoi et ça ne marche tjs pas.

Sur le site free, comme déjà dit, c'est hyper mal foutu. Aucun bouton "imprimer" au niveau du bon de commande qui permettrait de le coller dans une enveloppe avec un chèque de 10 balles et en 5 minutes ce serait fini, comme tu l'as justement indiqué.

Bref, ça me gonfle depuis 10 jours, tout ça pour avoir une 2ème puce, et envoyer des sms internationaux à 0.19 au lieu des 0.28 de Sosh


----------

